# Peugot



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

According to Mike Natrass MEP the European Commission stalled Peugeotâ€™s UK expansion plans and UK taxpayers subsidised the building of a new plant in Slovakia

Apparently Peugeot submitted a request for state aid in December 2002, which the British government referred to the European Commission. In what the DTI described as the â€˜longest case to win approvalâ€™, a decision was not forthcoming until early 2005, by which time Slovakia was on the brink of accession to the European Union. The Commission has approved â‚¬105M of state subsidy for the Trnava plant.

Nattrass said that â€œeffectively British taxpayers have subsidised the export of their own jobs while the Commission dragged its feet over a decision which could have saved the livelihoods of thousands of my constituents. Peugeot was seeking state aid for Ryton in order to manufacture its replacement for the 206 range of vehicles. Had the Commission acted in a timely fashion and permitted the aid package requested, Peugeot would have invested Â£187 million in the West Midlands, and the future of the plant would have been secure. Instead, the Commission has decided that Trnava deserves the jobs more than Coventry, with the British Government nothing more than a helpless bystander. This is the second time in less than a year that this has happened to British car-making, after the Commission halted any plans for state aid to Rover. How can our democratically elected parliament at Westminster have given the unelected European Commission the power to play god with British workers jobs?â€

For details of the Commission decision, please see http://europa.eu.int/eur-lex/lex/LexUriSer...05D0301:EN:HTML

Natrass is a UKIP MEP .... but even if it is only partly true what he says then it is still a disgrace IMO.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*Agree!!!*


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

So, the British tax payer will avoid spending Â£14.1m in subsidy to Peugeot for Ryton and British consumers will get cheaper cars from Peugeot, while a significant numbers of workers can get re-trained from low value-added industrial production line jobs into higher value added service jobs in the UK economy.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> So, the British tax payer will avoid spending Â£14.1m in subsidy to Peugeot for Ryton and British consumers will get cheaper cars from Peugeot, while a significant numbers of workers can get re-trained from low value-added industrial production line jobs into higher value added service jobs in the UK economy.


I hope your tongue is firmly in your cheek


----------



## saboter (Jan 26, 2006)

The new Peugeot plant is not far from my house. She grows very fast.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

chrisb said:


> I hope your tongue is firmly in your cheek


No, Chrisb, it is not.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> chrisb said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your tongue is firmly in your cheek
> ...





> while a significant numbers of workers can get re-trained from low value-added industrial production line jobs into higher value added service jobs in the UK economy.


it must be, you think that service jobs pay as much as the assembly workers were getting?

you think Puegeots will be sold cheaper in the UK?

& who do you think paid for the factory in the first place?

We're being ripped off in every way possible, and Nulabor are doing sodall about it


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

chrisb said:


> it must be, you think that service jobs pay as much as the assembly workers were getting?
> 
> I didn't say that, I said the value added for the UK economy would be greater.
> 
> ...


----------

